# ABA swap into mk2, need wiring help



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

I removed my old 1.8 and put in the ABA

its all bolted in, with mk3 CA's 100mm axles etc.....

I removed old wiring and put in the OBD1 (94 golf) wiring in... I was suppriced how easy it was to swap harness, it just plugs in... anyways

I ran all the wires, modded the raintray, installed ecu with ground wire to it

the black plug under the dash I didnt know what to do with it so I spliced it into 12v pwr, turns out I had to just run a 15amp fuse on it, so therefore fixed my crankin problem

I got fuel (line wasnt hooked up and it sprayed all over my garage floor )

I dont have spark, neither do I have any kind of acknowledgement that the ECU is even on... the ICV doesnt buzz nor do the injectors click when cranking

I swapped out relay #3 #4 with 109 and 18... still nothing just cranking...

I have aboyt 4 or 5 plugs (small ones) one is Green 2 wire, black 2 wire, red 1 wire, blue 1 wire, etc.... this is no visible place to put them...

must I splice something to give pwer to the ECU???

the search is absolute **** on this new BS forum setup.... i spend hours looking on Google and all i find is dead links on vortex and some posts have pics that dont work and not much detail...

SOMEONE please help

car info

1989 VW Jetta 1.8L swapped to 94 OBD1 ABA

THANKS

ill get pics up once i find a camera, if you guys want a vid let me know


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

I followed this

68/1 = Brouw & Red - Ground 
68/2 = Injector out put 
68/5 = Yellow & black - Check engine light 
68/6 = yellow & blue -fuel pump relay (switch on) 
68/7 = Brouwn & red - ground 
68/8 = Black & Red - coil power side 
68/9 = Black & brown - ECU relay sig (whitch on) 
68/10 = Brown - Ground 
68/14 = Blue - Coolant temp 
68/15 = Lilac - EGR temp (cal only) 
68/16 = Brown & red - MAF 
68/17 = Red - MAF 
68/20 = white - o2 signal/ground 
68/21 = Yellow - OBD check port 
68/22 = Green & black - Power 
68/23 = Red & blue- Power in from ECU relay 
68/24 = Injector out put 
68/25 = injector out put 
68/26 = injector out put 
68/27 = White - IAC 
68/28 = white - o2 control unit/relay 
68/30 = Green & gray - EGR valve 
68/31 = Green & yellow - evap valve 
68/33 = Brown - Ground 
68/36 = Blue & green - intake air temp 
68/37 = Green - AC 
68/38 = Black - coil signal side (tack side) 
68/39 = Blue - AC 
68/40 =Green & white -TPS 
68/41 = Black & yellow - TPS 
68/42 = Yellow - o2 signal/ground 
68/43 = Grey & white = OBD check port 
68/44 = White & red - from distributor 
68/51 = Lilac & White - ??? 
68/53 = Black & white - IAC 
68/54 = Red & yellow - from distributor 
68/55 = Brown & white - Ground 
68/56 = Brown & white - Ground 
68/58 = White - Ground 
68/65 = Blue & white- vehical speed signal form dash 
68/67 = Red - crank sensor 
68/68 = Green - Crank sensor 

and on PIN 22, 23 I dont get an power, so I jumped them with 12v from the battery, and still no sign of anything

also I checked the ECU ground pins, all are fine

anyhelp, I really want to drive this beast but cant seem to get the dam electical sorted

thanks


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

here are some pics

(whats not plugged in)

























(filler)


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Have you swapped out the Mk2 ecu relay for the Mk3 ecu relay?


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

yes, i put in the 109 relay

but i dont get pwr on pin 22 or 23, as per the diagram those should have power, and if i manually put power to them (jump it) still no affect


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

I replaced the ecu with one from another mk3 golf. I rechecked and i have power at the ecu. I checked the power when the ecu is plugged in and got 12v. Still no sign of starting. Any help anyone? 
I dont get it, could it be the 5plugs not plugged in? I cant find a place for them. All grounds are good power seems to be were it needs to be. 

Anyone? Why is it being a bitch. Almost seems like it needs a trigger signal. 

Thanks


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

Checked again no fuel no spark

all is plugged in.
Any ideas


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

i swapped out the entire harness now,

with a harness from an OBD1 auto car, same plugs same wire colours, except an extra plug (black 8wire)

i swapped all relays etc, same issue it cranks but no start...

i dont get it, i must be doing somethin wrong...

any one with any idea? im gettin very sick of it...

ALSO SWAPPED THE ENTIRE FUSE BOX, same ****


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

im bonesaw


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

im fleshchop

nice to meat you


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*any help*

I have the same issues swapped my mk2 to xflow obd1 and no spark or fuel.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

so i went outside after looking at your pin-out and i powered the red/yellow wire to the fuse box and poof fuel & spark = my running project thanks for your info i hope i can help.

I also verified this on my bros 2dr coup with xflow digi 1 running conversion he has it plugged into the fuse box with no splicing but he also ran the headlight harness and ignition harness :sly:


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

are you sure red/yellow???

it says its the distributor wire, if so... just run 12v to it....

if this fixes my issue, i might have to give u a virtual kiss lol


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

single red connector. red/yellow wire. connect to constant power.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya i fired mine right up after giving that wire 12v constant


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

its 4am here, I just swapped the harness back in, spliced the red/yellow wire with constant 12v

I turn the key, the fuel pump primes (it never primed before).... IM SURE IT WILL START

but due to the open header on it, it would wake the entire house and maybe the neighbors :laugh:\

ill test it once I get up.

Thanks for the help


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

GOT IT RUNNING THIS MORNING, it gave me trouble initially, so i swapped ECUs and it now runs fairly easily...

What I have left is to run all the coolant lines, and finish the exhaust...

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

got all the coolant lines plumbed, filled, exhaust is done

anyone know the size of the serp belt used if you run no a/c no ps? and use the VR6 waterpump pully?


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

i got the whole swap done and i cant start the car with the key, if i turn the key on i csn jump the starter snd get it running, i put the 15smp fuse on the black connector and still nothing, this is the onlything holding me back. anyideas????


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

i justdid a swap and mine runs just wont turn the starter with the key, and i cant figure out why


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

i4turbo said:


> anyone know the size of the serp belt used if you run no a/c no ps? and use the VR6 waterpump pully?


40 1/2" 6-rib


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

Bonesaw to the rescue


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

i could only find a 40.7 6ribb so i grabbed it, it works fine

thx


----------



## naitsyrkk (Jun 9, 2010)

i have the same issue cant get the car to start its a 92 golf with a 96 aba obd2 in it cranks gets fuel just no spark cant figure out why


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

that single red/yellow wire gets everyone..every thread i see about help aba mk2 swap wont start end up being that single red/yellow ecu 12v..

poster just up to go make sure you have this little one connecteur pluged in to a constant 12v source


----------



## naitsyrkk (Jun 9, 2010)

i put constant power to pin 54 and nothing still dont have spark from the coil


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

naitsyrkk said:


> i put constant power to pin 54 and nothing still dont have spark from the coil


sound kind of weird but when i swapped aba it wouldnt start and then for some reason i did a really quick double crank...and it started..

so i crank stop crank really fast (sometimes starter would grind lol) but it started... and it ended up being once of the 12v ecu powers..

anyways i wasnt getitng spark iether on cranking but when i did this quick crank the ecu would come to life and engine would start..:laugh:


----------



## naitsyrkk (Jun 9, 2010)

lucky im not getting spark at all fml :banghead: 
i pmd bonesaw hell proably know what it could be


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

the irony of my issue is mine ran but had all the mk3 plugs left in the old harness still ..:facepalm: genius did it i am sure. anyhow i started pulling connectors out that had no home while it ran so we shall see what happens once i get it done ...it was ugly i got half a five gallon bucket full of fray tape so far. Now getting the old stuff out that was hanging out in the bay. Should look good once it's done.


----------

